# Sources needed to dial-in our tandem to us



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm just getting started with the process of changing the T200 from a straight bar rig to a drop bar rig. I was considering putting 10 speed Ergo on it but that opens a can of worms I don't want to deal with. I wasn't paying attention to the gearing when it was given to us. I see now that it's a 53x39 with a 12-32 cassette. So unless we HTFU I don't foresee touring mountain ranges for extended durations. I think we'll be fine locally since most of the grades here don't linger for very long even if some can be steep as fock even when riding solo. 

I'll keep it simple and swap the 105 STI 9 speed from my cyclocross bike and worry about it early this fall. That should simplify the drive train.

The dialing in issue I have is with the stoker half of the beast. The stoker stem is a Control Tech with a 25.4 mm clamp. The bars I have for her are all 31.8 mm. I stopped by my LBS and took a peek at the Trek/Bontrager catalogue and found there isn't a listing for the stoker stems on the current Trek Tandems. If someone has a part number for Trek or knows of other stoker stems that work with a 27.2 mm post and a 31.8 bar I'd appreciate the help.

The do have the Cane Creek dummy levers for the stoker so I'm good there. 

If anyone can think of something I may have missed feel free to whack me over the head and tell me. 

Otherwise I think the beast should be fine for the occasional group ride. I think we'll have lots of friends sucking wheel on the Wednesday night rides.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Well I had a good weekend after I discovered Nitto drop bars in 25.4 mm at Yellow Jersey! It also occurred to me that I could cut down on the wrenching by using the bar end and getting a pair of Cane Creek Road levers for the Captain. That way I don't have to fiddle with the 'cross bike at all. 

Shifters- check
Cane Creek brake levers and dummy levers- ordered
Nitto 25.4mm road bars- double check wife's width and go buy them (full range in stock)

Now the really hard part... what colors of handlebar tape to get?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like you've found what you want, but just in case, check things out at Tandems East. 

http://www.tandemseast.com/parts/stems.html

A few things to keep in mind: Shims for the seatpost end are pretty easy to come by. 
Also, check out the hi-rise insert option. Even if you don't need it, it's a versatile way to go. Pick a tube that fits into the seatpost end of your existing stoker stem, then add a standard (though possibly shorty) bike stem onto it. By the time you get done with all of the in-out-high-low permutations possible, you'll no doubt find a good stoker fit.

Also, as you were talking about the 10s Ergo, did you happen to be considering the "shimergo" solution?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the links Dan, the shimergo article was interesting. I was going to use the Egro brifters and a long cage deraileur. My reason for changing is the lack of wide ratio 10 speed cassettes from SRAM or Shimano. And as I said before, it's easier to leave the shifters on the 'cross bike and use the bar end shifter the T200 came with. I've used bar end shifters off and on since the 80's even after Ergo and STI became available.


----------

